# Help decorating master bedroom!!



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

Can anyone give any suggestions for our master bedroom? We painted, put in new carpet and hand-built our bed this past winter, and that's where it has stayed for the past 4 months. We are awful at decorating rooms!

Here are some pictures as well as a floor plan.

Note - We tried the dresser in front of the bed, but that only left a little over 3' of walking room between the bed and dresser and my wife likes the extra pass-by area.

We thought about hanging family pictures in the hallway, and maybe some canvas above the bed. Also, the mirror on the floor we thought about putting landscape above the dresser.

We are REALLY stuck on the long wall facing the bed. Naturally a TV would hang there, but as of now we don't really want to put a TV in our bedroom - maybe down the road we'll put a smaller 32" there but for now we'd like to keep our room TV free.

My wife thought about hanging pictures, but i'm afraid of it looking like an art gallery.

Any and all suggestions welcome!!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

What Ive done is go to a bookstore and start looking at magazines for ideas, for color schemes and decorating ideas. Look online at Bed, Bath and Beyond or Pottery Barn. Do you like a contemporary or traditional look? I personally like paintings on walls. Go ahead and hang that mirror. What about some free floating staggered shelves on your wall, opposite the bed, with momentos from vacations, or whatever your interests are? I also like chairs in a bedroom, someplace to set my purse, or whatever. What about a padded bench along that wall, under some shelves. You could probably make a bench yourself.

Good workmanship on the bed. Don't you need a 2nd nightstand or table on the other side?

You have a great space and lots of potential.


----------



## bonniebee425 (Jul 15, 2014)

*Great Color Palette*

Hi, Have you thought of using signs on some of your walls? They make a big impact for not alot of investment. Also, I love the colors you have chosen, you've got a very nice color palette with which to work. You can go red, gray or black or white. Lots of choices there!

https://www.etsy.com/shop/ScriblzDesignStudio


----------



## focusmount (Jul 16, 2014)

put a TV is a good idea


----------



## cincinnati guy (Apr 10, 2014)

What color is that? My wife seen it and loved it!


----------



## builder112 (Jul 25, 2014)

I would replace red with different color maybe beige


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

cincinnati guy said:


> What color is that? My wife seen it and loved it!


Behr - color #790A-3


----------



## luckybabydoll (Jun 18, 2014)

Your mater bedroom is big enough,but it looks so empty，I give you several ideal.
1.Change a different simple carpet 
2.add some adornment on you all,a photo frame wall clock will be well.you can have a look ad living123.com,It provides kinds of clock.
3.A TV or computer in your bedroom.


----------



## Pat Martin (Jul 9, 2014)

Not sure if this suggestion is too late, but there is always the option to get a wall decal, or some form of stencil for a nice big image. It doesn't have to be radical, just something that suits.


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks - we wound up buying the rest of the furniture and using a smaller TV from downstairs even though we originally didn't want one in our bedroom. Even though we won't use it much, it may be nice for sick days! Plus it gave me an excuse to buy a 50" LED to replace it in our living room! 

Here are a couple pics of it complete.


----------



## mrs5150 (Aug 31, 2014)

adgjqetuo said:


> Thanks - we wound up buying the rest of the furniture and using a smaller TV from downstairs even though we originally didn't want one in our bedroom. Even though we won't use it much, it may be nice for sick days! Plus it gave me an excuse to buy a 50" LED to replace it in our living room!
> 
> Here are a couple pics of it complete.


I really like the new dresser…does better with the wall color. Try dressing up the windows with some cornice, that way you keep the natural light from the window but it gives your room some glam. It an accent wall, nothing to over the top. I have seen flat paint and then the same with but in a high gloss with a pattern. Try Pintrest or Houzz.


----------



## Pat Martin (Jul 9, 2014)

Yeah, it looks good  Didn't think about this before, but you have a really nice bright bedroom, have morning or evening sun in there?


----------



## adgjqetuo (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks! We get morning sun in our bedroom, but the sun travels to the back of the house around 11. I really like it because we get the morning sun in our bedroom which is nice to wake up to, and evening sunset in our back yard which is nice to watch over dinner.

We intentionally left some blank space on the walls because it makes us both feel a little less "cluttered". My favorite part is the bed because we made it from 100% complete scratch and it's a nice memory for us.

I'm glad to finally have this completed (minus decorative curtains or something which I'm in no rush for). We moved in 4 years ago so it was a long time coming. We focused on the downstairs first before doing the upstairs bedrooms.

Here are some before pics if anyone is interested.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

For the Decorating the Master Bed Room always required expert opinion from the right experts of the industry.


----------



## fortunerestore (Mar 6, 2014)

Small LED lights can work like a charm while beautifying a master bedroom. Just one (beautiful) painting measuring headboard’s width is also a good idea despite stockpiling walls with multiple frames. Matching curtains, bedsheets and carpets will add warm colors to your bedroom.


----------



## ravinderpal (Sep 30, 2014)

You must be knowing what you are doing. As far as your master's room is concerned you should use some best home decor items like interiors, carpets, curtails etc.


----------



## Xykess (Oct 15, 2014)

This is just an additional input. Try adding carpets or rugs to accentuate spots.


----------



## marey (Oct 20, 2014)

Are you sure about the ceiling fan with the lamp. Perhaps you could keep the fan sans the lamp which you could move to a corner or center although away from the fan. You could use black decals for the walls to add accent. Take a look at the bed room setup in pink in wonderfullights.co.uk. 



adgjqetuo said:


> Thanks! We get morning sun in our bedroom, but the sun travels to the back of the house around 11. I really like it because we get the morning sun in our bedroom which is nice to wake up to, and evening sunset in our back yard which is nice to watch over dinner.
> 
> We intentionally left some blank space on the walls because it makes us both feel a little less "cluttered". My favorite part is the bed because we made it from 100% complete scratch and it's a nice memory for us.
> 
> ...


----------



## oranele (Oct 22, 2014)

amazing


----------

